# Shaking Discus?



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Recently, I noticed two of my discus going beside each other and start shaking their tail at each other. Also, prior to this happening, the red turk was being chased around by the checkerboard pigeon, which is slightly bigger. However, this has stopped. Any ideas what this means? Should I be concerned? Thanks,

Harry


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

It means good news. You could end up finding some Discus eggs soon


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The shaking could be them pairing up. Are they mature discus? Or, it could just be a pecking order thing. Mine will go nose to nose like they are kissing, or beside each other and flick each other with their tails. They don't harm each other, and my smallest stands up to the biggest without problem.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Really!?!? They could be pairing up? I don't think it's pecking order, 'cos the checkerboard stopped bullying the red turk (generally bumping it with his mouth) around the same time this started.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Then most likely paring up. Watch to see if they start cleaning off a flat surface and chasing everyone else out of the area.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

They are about 4" each, and I got them from April's about 2 month's ago. Is that mature for a discus?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

they are teenagers sowing their wild oats. they are pairing up..but young..so just let em be till they get serious. it takes them quite a few times before htey are successful parents. just watch..and be patient. definitely sounds like they are pairing up. the females mature earlier than the males..he may do the runs..but not fertile yet. you should see them staring at something..a wall..or a heater..or downspout..or a dark spot or leaf. they will also bow sometimes..go up..bow..facing each other then down again. courting.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

They haven't layed any eggs yet, but I'll definitely be watching! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

the first time orso..they could lay and eat them just as fast. so you could miss it . if you did a wc and dropped the temperature two degrees..or if a rain storm..you may see them.


----------

